# will handheld grinder do the trick or spend hundreds on a electrical



## bengregz (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi there,

Is it possible to get the best out of a handheld grinder or does it not compare to what you get from a machine grinder? is it how fine you can get the grind that makes all the difference?

thanks for reading,

B.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Depends on the hand grinder, some swear by them, - for electric grinders most can go all the way to Turkish (too fine) - each different batch of beans requires the grinder to be adjusted. You can get a decent ex commercial grinder for £150


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hand grinders are fine for most manual brew methods, as long as you don't mind putting in the work. For espresso, you really want an electric grinder, unless you're only making a couple of shots a day (you'll likely be doing more than this when dialling in whilst learning).

In reality, a good hand grinder (Feldgrind, Lido etc) isn't any cheaper than a used electric (£100-200). For small doses (1 mug brews) the Hario/Porlex/Rhino grinders (under £50) are fine but become a chore when brewing for a group. In the middle you have the Zassenhaus Panama (only hold 20g of beans) & Quito...OK for drip, I personally wouldn't recommend them for fine grinds though.


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

My Feldgrind has relegated my Mignon to the back of the cupboard. Having said that, I am only making a couple of shots a day on my La Pavoni, so I agree with MWJB's assertion that volumes would have a bearing on your choice.


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

AliG said:


> My Feldgrind has relegated my Mignon to the back of the cupboard. Having said that, I am only making a couple of shots a day on my La Pavoni, so I agree with MWJB's assertion that volumes would have a bearing on your choice.


Pleased to hear this! Been deliberating over a Mignon to compare it to my Feld. Think I'll stick with the Feld and save the money towards a mighty modded Pharos!


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm surprised at how happy I am with it, but I'm sure plenty of people here would disagree and encourage you to go for a Mignon. The Mignon is a great grinder, but a combination of its clumping, retention and my relatively low consumption make the feldgrind more suited to my needs.


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

That's my reasoning so far. I only have 2 coffees a day so really don't require a electric grinder!


----------

